# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  INTRODUCING HOLIDAYS AND CASH ( MLM)

## faye74

Hello,
In just 12 days, people from more than 26 countries have joined this exciting NEW company that is attracting million dollar earners from previous successful companies.

This is NOT another copy cat!
We are NOT using the board system that has left so many with NO result!
You do NOT have to buy multiple positions to succeed!
We DO have a great product that offers TRUE value!

We do have a VERY lucrative rewards program that pays WEEKLY rewards, offers FREE fully funded luxury holidays to qualified leaders four times a year, and allows you to get your money back FAST. . . and earn incomes that will change your lifestyle forever. 
Everything is ready for YOU to join Holidays and Cash! 



Let me give you an example. 
Just three personal sales can earn you a reward of over $80.
Each group of 9 team sales can earn you more than $250.
Already people in our first week are earning reward payments of over $2,500. 
In fact one of the leaders in another program who has vast experience with the binary compensation plan we use said that in his last venture he earned over $90,000 but with our binary system he would have earned more than 20 times that much! 

We also give you THREE positions with the purchase of our Privilege Pack for the ONE purchase, so you will NEVER need to waste money trying to manipulate the rewards program to make money! 
Not only that, if you can position yourself under an active leader who works with you, your team sales can grow as your Upline spills over members under you, adding to your own efforts FAST TRACKING your success. 

This is not a gimmick, no tricks, no hype. . . it's just how the system works! 



We studied the competition in depth and created a blueprint for success. . . we're in 26 countries in 12 days so we are already showing international appeal! 
More importantly you need to have a product with great value that has local and international appeal. 
Look what our members are saying about our product. . . 

"I went into the travel portal with my Upline, Dave, to check on air fare prices and was very impressed as the prices for the very same travel time and flight numbers given to me by my travel agency were below half the cost of the travel agencies prices, so I will be booking a trip to Germany in December via Holidays and cash. Keep up the good work, I know this will take off big time in South Africa and around the globe." 
"
Hi, its Rebecca and Paul Jones from the Gold Coast, Australia, and we joined Holidays and Cash a few days ago. We have received a positive response from our friends. I was impressed with how easy it is to join online and have already found accommodation for our next trip to New Zealand that is $30 per night cheaper than my previous time consuming internet searches. With our enthusiasm for the membership package and cash rewards we find that we just naturally promote Holidays and Cash to our friends, wanting to share this opportunity with them. The web site offers great support with training and demos and we have used your u-tube videos too. Looking forward to working with you in the future" 

If you are not happy with your success from previous or current ventures then perhaps it is time to make a NEW decision based on NEW information. We have studied where all the others went wrong and created a world class business model that is set for major international success. 

Timing is everything! If you position yourself now you can capitalise on the major growth that will occur in your country and worldwide. Unlike other programs your downline does NOT split away from you, does NOT jump over you, and you CAN earn rewards with as little as 3 personal sales! 

We DO pay you to UNLIMITED levels in your team. ALL you team sales are STORED for you to earn from. Your upline's sales spill over into your team and ADD to your team sales making you MORE money! 
If you ever wished you could position yourself early with a company set for greatness this is YOUR time. 

http://www.holidaysandcash.com/faye74

If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me. 
I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Your successfully,
Nero Ogefere

----------


## Marq

Right - So here we have a lucrative binary system with three positions for an upline who will fast track your progress and spill over all to the downline earning you weekly rewards of $1000's along with a free holiday a few times a year while you actively sit back and enjoy the sunset clause. 

Oh and for those who do not know what a binary system is:-



> Compensation plans fall into basically four types:
> 
> (a) The Break Away Plan. This is the oldest and most traditional plan and allows distributors to build and be paid on an unlimited number of frontline associates. When the frontline associates reach a certain predetermined volume they can "break away" from their up line and form their own organization. In this break away plan the leaders are paid on all their frontline and also certain levels down in their break away groups. In this model if you donât work you donât eat. You have to recruit in order to be compensated.
> 
> 
> (b) The Unilevel Plan. Here you are only paid on a certain number of levels determined by the company. In this case there are no âbreak awayâ groups. The larger your frontline the larger will be your total group size. The lower levels would therefore be much larger than the upper ones. Again if you donât recruit you donât get a check.
> 
> (c) The Matrix Plan. In this plan you are limited to the number of recruits you could have on your frontline. So in a 3 X 5 matrix youâll have 3 on your front line then 9 on the second level, then 27 on the next and so on. Compared to the two other plans weâve looked at the matrix plan limits your success to a certain level. Whatâs so appealing about this plan though is that recruits are told they only need to get 3 and are even promised "spill-over" from a "heavy hitter" in their up line. The results are that everyone joins looking for spillover and never makes any personal effort. Results? Certain failure. A matrix, though limited, can work but the distributors must depend on their personal efforts and allow the spillover (if any) to be just an added bonus. One prime example is Passive Incomes
> 
> d) The Binary Plan. This plan is a special case of the matrix where you can only have two on your frontline, hence âbinaryâ. The only caveat here is that many such plans require you to balance both sides of your organization before you can get paid. This is really a trick so that the company can keep your money as long as possible and sometimes forever. Some dishonest companies will start off by opening only one side of the binaryâcalled a âpower legââas there is no possibility of you getting paid until the other side is opened. By the time the other side is opened many people may have left the company leaving their commission checks behind as well. You are forever left, not only with recruiting, but trying to balance the sides of your team. Beware of such plans! There are variations of these plans that have come along such as the straight-line plan where you are paid on every one that comes in after you.


Somehow I thinks of a number - how about 419

----------

Dave A (27-Sep-08), Graeme (25-Sep-08)

----------


## IanF

Marq,
If you understand that you must be an actuary or a used car salesman.

----------


## Marq

Ha Ha - One of the reasons I have always steered clear of any of these schemes is because I do not understand them. When in doubt - chuck it out.

I was thinking of setting up a scheme selling BS and sunshine. To avoid all these long winded explanations of how it would work, I created a simple solution to be known as the Mono Capricious Plan whereby there is one level - thats everybody and  you all buy sunshine from me and pay into one account, mine of course. So I am the upline the downline and at some time in the future when I have enough rewards I will create a payout of magnificent sums and return to you say half of my well earned money. What an option plan where you get a 50% return over an indefinite period while sitting in the sun doing nothing.
 :Zzzzz:  
Can't be anything better out there.......

----------


## Dave A

Marq, doesn't the taxman already run this scheme?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marq

Ha - Yes but he has a book of double speak that most use to keep their doors open with. I have a one line explanation of how my system works. I also haven't seen a 50% rewards payout yet either.

Now that you mentioned it, how about a XAT act. That's turning the tax act around on itself - we cut the BS out, just do the sunshine bit and instead of a mono linear system we all pay ourselves fat salaries...

Ok that sounds like our government system but with BS.....mmm...back to the drawing board.

----------


## Dave A

Don't give up on it - I reckon you're on the right track. 

My theory is it's not the activity that counts - it's all about being on the right side of the table. Like gambling - you need to be the house, not the gambler. And lotteries - I'd rather run them than buy tickets.

----------


## Marq

Quite Right!

Why pay tax when you be the taxman - which reminds me...isnt there a post going spare? Get in quick - I think the new cabinet is being announce right now :EEK!:

----------


## Marq

Oops too late - I see Clever Trevor is back in charge.

----------


## wynn

Talking about lotteries I see the pot is R30mil this week.
I wonder which Ka-duh's (Cadre's) will be in line to be beneficieries this week? perhaps Thabo, as a going away present?

----------


## holidaysandcashteam

Hi everyone,

I just happen to stumble apon this thread and think it is great faye74 has started it!

Holidays and Cash is a great club offering fantasitic airfare, cruise and resort/hotel discounts - ranging from backpackers to 5star! I spent alot of time searching the prices via the internet and thru local travel agents and Holidays and Cash offered the best deals and discounts!

I have been involved with a few teams and few programs and with the binary system and working with a team, you really can earn some good money here - I have already!

You have the opportunity here to join, and receive great vacation discounts. Or you can start a home based business and earn some really good money!

Cheers to your success faye74!

Success to all!!!

----------

faye74 (29-Sep-08)

----------


## emganwini

Holidays and Cash is an international online company that offers:
-access to discounted travel worldwide
-cash rewards program
-worldwide distribution

The product in Holidays and Cash is called a privilege pack. The privilege pack costs $250USD. The privilege provides unlimited access to global travel discounts for 12 months.
-access search engine scanning 900 000 global hotel and resort deals
-access search engine to find best prices on cruises worldwide
-access search engines to find best prices on flights
-access discounts from wholesale travel suppliers worldwide

Purchase of the privilege pack offers other benefits:
-You become a distributor for Holidays and Cash
-You gain access to a generous cash rewards program
-More than 55% of sales revenue is paid back to distributors

Rewards are paid on weekly sales of privilege packs.
$160US is allocated towards the rewards program as follows:
-$20US per sale rewards your personal sales
-$100US per sale rewards your team sales
-$20US per sale rewards you for helping other make money
-$20US per sale is allocated to qualifiers of luxury vacations

To watch a two minute video on this opportunity go to:
www.vmbiz.tv/hci.go
If you are interested please find out more at:
www.holidaysandcash.com/kanyenda
Or get in touch with
Happy Kanyenda
hkanyenda@hotmail.com
0738674909 
www.vmbiz.tv/hci.go

----------


## emganwini

Holidays and Cash is an officially registered company in South Africa.

One of my mentors in Network Marketing is John Milton Fogg. He has edited a book titled "IT'S TIME FOR NETWORK MARKETING". The most remarkable form of free enterprise.

The first paragraph of  the foreword by John Milton Gogg in this book goes-
"It's time for Network Marketing...the most remarkable form of free enterprise to get the respect and recognition it deserves. It's Time....Network marketing went beyond being accepted. It's time....network marketing became truly admired."

John calls Network Marketing the"People's Franchise" This is a must read for all
 Network Marketers

I appreciate you

----------


## jamestame

Holidays and Cash MLM business is not for Internet Marketing and work from home newbies, period.

If you are unfamiliar with any strong MLM strategies, if you don't have a big list of contacts that at least some of them would be willing to join your downline, If you don't have internet marketing experience and SEO experience, If you are not competent offline marketer then THIS BUSINESS or any MLM is simply not for you!

Did you guys know that around 93% of new and inexperienced people that try MLM fail miserably without even making their money back ... ? Thats a fact.

Holidays and Cash is not anything different from any other MLM or so called netowork marketing schemes, they are precicely thesame concept, you introduce new members to the business, in this case Holidays and Cash, sign them up in your downline and when your downline grows to a certain point you get paid.

Nothing unusual or different, holidays and cash doesn't have any magic tricks in it that will build your downline for you so you could get paid, you have to work hard and introduce new members, that's the cold, hard truth and that's how all MLM work.

In conclusion, If you don't have MLM experience and general offline and internet marketing skills then you will more than likely fail with Holidays and Cash just like any other MLM. Just because this business model is new it doesn't mean that they will give you money for nothing, still plenty of work to be done.

Just my two cents worth on the topic.

James

You can read the whole Holidays And Cash Independant review here if you are interested to know more, Holidays And Cash Review

----------


## Marq

> Did you guys know that around 93% of new and inexperienced people that try MLM fail miserably


OMG :EEK!:   I thought it was 99%!!The 1% is the guy that thought up the scheme and got it going.

----------


## jamestame

> OMG  I thought it was 99%!!The 1% is the guy that thought up the scheme and got it going.


Ahaha you make a very good point there, but believe it or not some network marketers with huge contact lists do make good money from MLM schemes BUT, they are usually insiders on the scheme anyways.

Usually its about 93% people that fail to even cover their sign up fee.

----------

